# Anyone wishing to help start a group in Coleraine?



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Would you be interested in helping to run an I N UK patient get together in your area?  The nearest group is Derry and some people find this too far to travel.  I would love to hear from you if this is of interest.  Commitment one evening every 2-3 months.  Please let me know if this is of interst to you.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd be up to help with this, as long as there was someone else helping too.  Louise


----------

